# Arlington, Virginia riders?



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

I live in Fairfax County, but just went to a conference at Marymount University. I couldn't help but notice the freshly paved roads, the wide dedicated bike lanes, and the and endless miles of rollers through a beautiful town! Are any of you guys out there familiar with routes in Arlington? I just took a look at the fresh bikes cue sheet, but I don't think I can get to the Tuesday night rides, given all the rush-hour traffic. I was hoping to find some guys in the area to meet up with and tagalong on a weekend ride, if possible. Looks like a beautiful area and good climbing!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Spokes Etc. on Quaker Lane in Alexandria has a Sunday morning ride at 8:30am that goes through Arlington and Falls Church. Usually a pretty lively group that does 30-40 miles. Technically a no drop ride, so they'll wait for people at certain points along the route. Lots of rollers and usually one or two decent climbs. Not mountains by any means, but Barcroft lake has some high teens inclines and the 3 bears climb/Military Dr certainly suck towards the end of a ride.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Excellent, thank you! I'll look into this Sunday AM ride. Sounds perfect!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

skhan007 said:


> I live in Fairfax County, but just went to a conference at Marymount University. I couldn't help but notice the freshly paved roads, the wide dedicated bike lanes, and the and endless miles of rollers through a beautiful town! Are any of you guys out there familiar with routes in Arlington? I just took a look at the fresh bikes cue sheet, but I don't think I can get to the Tuesday night rides, given all the rush-hour traffic. I was hoping to find some guys in the area to meet up with and tagalong on a weekend ride, if possible. Looks like a beautiful area and good climbing!


I live right up the hill from Westover Park, a couple of blocks east of the Italian Store on Washington Blvd. The W&OD MUT has a pi$$ stop at Westover Park. I go 4 miles east on the Martha Custis trail and come out at the Key Bridge Marriott. From there, I can go south along the river to the airport, take The W&OD trail west along Four Mile Run through Shirlington and come back to Westover on the W&OD, which continues on all the way to Purcellville.

I can also take the W&OD to the airport and go down the river to old town Alexandria and on to Mt. Vernon.

At the Marriott, I can go over Key Bridge and take the Capital Crescent Trail up into suburban MD, loop down Beach Drive through Rock Creek Park all the way to Georgetown, or exit the park and go through Adams Morgan, and come back across Key bridge and out the W&OD.

The marked bike lanes are on the connecting roads, so you can go anywhere you want on tree lined residential streets, the MUTs, and bike path cut throughs, pretty much.

Arlington city also has bike maps. 

Where's your jumping off point out in Fairfax?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Fredrico said:


> I live right up the hill from Westover Park, a couple of blocks east of the Italian Store on Washington Blvd.


God, I love that place. Ride past it twice a day to and from work. They have the best sandwiches. If I lived anywhere near there, I'd probably weigh 300 lbs.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

pmf said:


> God, I love that place. Ride past it twice a day to and from work. They have the best sandwiches. If I lived anywhere near there, I'd probably weigh 300 lbs.


Its just like the old Italian eateries and food shops in NYC and Philly 50 years ago. Its a huge draw to that little shopping center, a jewel that has transformed the neighborhood. The hardware store down the block is doing great. The grocery store a few doors from that is doing much better. The Stray Cat Cafe is filling up with customers like in NW DC. 

Arlington prides itself on being a multi-cultural, ethnically diverse city. Bike over to Bailey's Cross Roads past the Greek Orthodox and Hispanic Catholic church, go down Leesburg Pike, and it looks like immigrant America of 100 years ago. I never feel out of place here riding a bike.

Used to work a block away from the original Italian Store on Lee Hwy right off I-66/Custis trail. I'd see a Pegoretti and some other tony bikes parked outside that place frequently. Yeah, their subs are awesome. I get all my pasta and toppings there. Just like back in Naples, if I remember correctly! 

The Italians know how to eat! :yesnod: And y'know what? They aren't fat like so many Americans. American food is tasteless and way too sweet, so one tends to eat too much to be satiated. Great food stimulates the taste buds, so you're satisfied on smaller portions. Well worth a visit!


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Fredrico said:


> I live right up the hill from Westover Park, a couple of blocks east of the Italian Store on Washington Blvd. The W&OD MUT has a pi$$ stop at Westover Park. I go 4 miles east on the Martha Custis trail and come out at the Key Bridge Marriott. From there, I can go south along the river to the airport, take The W&OD trail west along Difficult Run through Shirley and come back beside a creek in parkland all the way back to Westover.
> 
> I can also take the W&OD to the airport and go down the river to old town Alexandria and on down to Mt. Vernon.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds awesome. I've been in the area for 6 years and didn't know any of these routes. I'll have to consider them must-do routes and explore! I'm in Herndon and pickup the trail right where Herndon and Reston come together. I'd really love to check out some of the routes you've mentioned! 

Also, fully agree with what you're saying about Italian food. My wife is Sicilian!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

skhan007 said:


> Wow, that sounds awesome. I've been in the area for 6 years and didn't know any of these routes. I'll have to consider them must-do routes and explore! I'm in Herndon and pickup the trail right where Herndon and Reston come together. I'd really love to check out some of the routes you've mentioned!
> 
> Also, fully agree with what you're saying about Italian food. My wife is Sicilian!


Here's a map:

Maps & Routes | BikeArlington

I lived in old town Herndon in the early '00s. Its about an hour's ride on the W&OD to Arlington. I also commuted from Arlington to Reston from time to time, 14 miles. Going east, once you get to Vienna, 8 miles, its smooth sailing to the river pretty much, all slightly downhill! Going back is a bit slower. You must live close to where the Fairfax County Parkway cuts across? That would be a nice day ride into DC. 

Maybe you already know the Reston Bike Club has rides on Tuesdays and Thursdays at 6PM. The Tuesday ride used to meet at the Herndon railroad station and go on a 30 mile loop west into Ashburn. 

The main roads around Reston as you probably also know, are frequently accompanied with bike paths, but they ain't nuthin like the ones along the Potomac as far as sights to see. Its a great city to tour on a bike. Go across the Memorial Bridge, pass the Jefferson memorial, and join the fast guys doing 3 mile laps on the pancake flats down to Haines point.


----------

